# Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun offiziell live!



## Leandros (9. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße Hardware Community,

ihr sucht einen Gaming Clan? Ihr sucht eine nette Community zum Zocken? Dann seid ihr bei uns genau richtig. Dem PCGHX-Clan (PCGHX-Clan.de - News)
Wenn ihr euch auserkoren fühlt, dann schaut doch mal bei uns vorbei. Ich freue mich auf euch und würde mich freuen euch auf unsere Seite begrüßen zu können.

Unsere Website: PCGHX-Clan.de - News
Bewerbungen im Forum.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*

F*** Yeah, der Clan steht - jetzt brauchen wir nur Leute .... ich ändere mal meine Sig, wir müssen Mitglieder anlocken. ^^



Der Steam-Propagandachef des Forums ist jedenfalls bereits mit an Board, und ich kann nur jedem empfehlen es mir gleich zu tun (auch wenn ich im claneigenen TS-Channel bereits Werbeverbot erhalten habe )!


----------



## Manicmanuel (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*

Ich bin schon dabei ...... is ja schon länger bekannt *räusper*

Freu mich auf schöne Runden mit euch


----------



## kühlprofi (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*

Wirklich eine nette Seite 
Wieviele gibt es da irgendwelche Kriterien oder ein maximum an Member?
 BFBC2  FTW


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*

Hier sind die Regeln nachzulesen: PCGHX-Clan.de - FAQ  »  Clan  »  Regelement des Clans


----------



## DeathForce (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*

Falls die 50 TS Slots nicht mehr reichen meldet euch, ich könnte mindestens 100 Slots von uns abgeben (Auf nem eigenen Server natürlich!).


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*



DeathForce schrieb:


> Falls die 50 TS Slots nicht mehr reichen meldet euch, ich könnte mindestens 100 Slots von uns abgeben (Auf nem eigenen Server natürlich!).


 
Läuft alles auf unserem Root Server, ich kann bis 512 (maximal für non-profit license) aufmöppeln. 
Trotzdem danke.


----------



## DeathForce (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*

Ah ok dann passt das ja 
Hätte ich nicht meinen eigenen Clan würde ich auch joinen 
Vll. lässt sich ja mal über ein Bannertausch reden


----------



## Highlander (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*

Ja das ist ja mal ne coole Sache. Da werd ich doch glatt mal Joinen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*

moin,

Ich finds ja gut da ihr endlich ein Clan auf habt, aber für mich zu spät ich habe jetzt einen, ich bin im es_-Clan. habt ihr denn Leute die BFBC2 spielen? und habt ihr dazu schon einen Server? ihr könnt uns gern Besuchen auf *...Werbung entfernt*http://www.es-incendium.eu/_


----------



## mmayr (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*

Freu mich auf die ersten Matches!


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*

Für weitere Infos rund um den Clan, empfehle ich einen Blick in das Clan-Unterforum hier bei PCGHX. 

[PCGHX] Clanforum




> Ich finds ja gut da ihr endlich ein Clan auf habt, aber für mich zu spät ich habe jetzt einen


Gut Ding will Weile haben! Und die Leute haben echt harte Arbeit in den neuen Clan gesteckt. Sowas dauert nun mal...


----------



## HAWX (10. Juni 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> Ich finds ja gut da ihr endlich ein Clan auf habt, aber für mich zu spät ich habe jetzt einen, ich bin im es-Clan. habt ihr denn Leute die BFBC2 spielen? und habt ihr dazu schon einen Server? ihr könnt uns gern Besuchen auf http://www.es-incendium.eu/



Fast jeder spielt BC2 bei uns


----------



## DaStash (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*

BC2 Server pls!!! 

Außerdem solltet ihr unbedingt mehr corporate Design von PCGHx mit ins Design aufnehmen, mindestens in das Logo.

MfG


----------



## lord-elveon (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*

Hey Leute,
ich würde sehr gerne joinen aber mich stört es zur Zeit noch, dass man die Bewerbung öffentlich abgeben muss. Zumal ihr ja anscheinend viele Member sucht denke ich es wäre einfacher, wenn die Bewerbungen per PM an einen von euren Manager gehen sollten. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob ich reinpasse in euer Schema, ich zock eher mit meinen RL-Freunden und würde PCGHX gerne hauptsächlich als Clan-Tag benutzen. Falls ihr aber einen BC2-Server startet, werde ich dann nur noch dort unterwegs sein 
Grüße lord-elveon


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*

Ich sag mal toi toi toi ihr Domain Stealer


----------



## Zocker Nr.1 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*

Mal ganz allgemein gefragt: Ich frage mich, was bei euch überhaupt gespielt wird. Hab das nirgendwo gefunden (vieleicht hab ich es auch einfach überlesen).


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*



Zocker Nr.1 schrieb:


> Mal ganz allgemein gefragt: Ich frage mich, was bei euch überhaupt gespielt wird. Hab das nirgendwo gefunden (vieleicht hab ich es auch einfach überlesen).



PCGHX ist ein Multigamingclan. Was gespielt wird ist zum großteil CSS, CS 1.6, BFBC2, Minecraft.
Eigentlich wird so ziemlich alles gespielt, wenn sich genügend Spieler finden.


----------



## Rizzard (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*

Gleicht das Logo nicht sehr stark dem Cougar-Logo?


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*



<> schrieb:


> PCGHX ist ein Multigamingclan. Was gespielt wird ist zum großteil CSS, CS 1.6, BFBC2, Minecraft.
> Eigentlich wird so ziemlich alles gespielt, wenn sich genügend Spieler finden.


 
Wobei Minecraft soweit ich weis nicht Offiziell zum Clan gehört, zumindest hat Leandros noch nicht darüber mit mir Komuniziert.


----------



## Milchbubi (10. Juni 2011)

Also das finde ich echt ma ne echt gute Idee,
Leider ist meine Internetverbindung hier im Wohnheim sehr begrenzt, sonst würde ich beitreten

Noch was am Rande
mir ist bei den regeln ein Fehler aufgefallen unter §1 6er Punkt


> Von nationalsozialistischem, rassistischem und anderweitig diskriminierendem Gedankengut distanzieren wir un*d* ganz ausdrücklich.



vll kann das noch jmd korrigieren

Milchbubi


----------



## HAWX (10. Juni 2011)

lord-elveon schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute,
> ich würde sehr gerne joinen aber mich stört es zur Zeit noch, dass man die Bewerbung öffentlich abgeben muss. Zumal ihr ja anscheinend viele Member sucht denke ich es wäre einfacher, wenn die Bewerbungen per PM an einen von euren Manager gehen sollten. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob ich reinpasse in euer Schema, ich zock eher mit meinen RL-Freunden und würde PCGHX gerne hauptsächlich als Clan-Tag benutzen. Falls ihr aber einen BC2-Server startet, werde ich dann nur noch dort unterwegs sein
> Grüße lord-elveon



Soweit ich das mit bekommen habe wird es keinen BC2 Server geben, da es meinen Informationen, nach keine Serverfiles für Root-Server und Privat-Leute gibt.
Leandros, Wursti korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juni 2011)

Milchbubi schrieb:


> Noch was am Rande
> mir ist bei den regeln ein Fehler aufgefallen unter §1 6er Punkt
> 
> 
> ...



Meinst wohl das dort noch ein "s" hinsollte also ...uns ganz...


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*



lord-elveon schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich würde sehr gerne joinen aber mich stört es zur Zeit noch, dass man die Bewerbung öffentlich abgeben muss. Zumal ihr ja anscheinend viele Member sucht denke ich es wäre einfacher, wenn die Bewerbungen per PM an einen von euren Manager gehen sollten. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob ich reinpasse in euer Schema, ich zock eher mit meinen RL-Freunden und würde PCGHX gerne hauptsächlich als Clan-Tag benutzen. Falls ihr aber einen BC2-Server startet, werde ich dann nur noch dort unterwegs sein
> Grüße lord-elveon


 
Moin, 

falls du deine Bewerbung per PN abgeben möchtest, sende sie mir doch bitte auf der Website.

Zum Thema BC2 Server: Wir haben einen eigenen Root Server, leider gibt EA keine Dedicated Serverfiles raus. Für uns heißt das, wir müssten zusätzliche Kosten von ca. 20€ im Monat noch auf uns nehmen. Momentan noch nicht stemmbar. Durch allerdings Spenden wäre dies ein realisierbarer Punkt und würde zu 100% umgesetzt werden.



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Wobei Minecraft soweit ich weis nicht  Offiziell zum Clan gehört, zumindest hat Leandros noch nicht darüber mit  mir Komuniziert.


 
Naja. Liegt daran, dass ich Minecraft nicht mag. Aber falls sich genug Spieler finden und ein Server  gewünscht ist (und er nicht unsere 8 GiB RAM auffrisst) kann ich einen  aufsetzen.


----------



## Zergoras (10. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht es mit StarCraft 2 aus?


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2011)

Wird gespielt. Desto mehr sich mit Interesse an Starcraft Bewerben, desto mehr werden es im endeffekt auch sein. Also, Bewerben. 

PS: So wie ich es mitbekomme, werden es viele SC2 Spieler werden. Es scheint ein großes Interesse daran zubestehen.


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*



Leandros schrieb:


> Naja. Liegt daran, dass ich Minecraft nicht mag. Aber falls sich genug Spieler finden und ein Server  gewünscht ist (und er nicht unsere 8 GiB RAM auffrisst) kann ich einen  aufsetzen.



Einen Minecraft Server gibt es bereits und das für die nächsten 12Monate minimum, und Spieler sind auch genug bzw. es werden immer mehr.


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2011)

Was wird gespielt? PCGHX-Clan.de - Forum  »  Allgemeines  »  Was wird gespielt?


----------



## Zergoras (10. Juni 2011)

Was sind denn die Ziele des Clans? Also speziell in StarCraft 2, ist da irgendwas angedacht, was erreicht werden soll?


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Was sind denn die Ziele des Clans? Also speziell in StarCraft 2, ist da irgendwas angedacht, was erreicht werden soll?



Als Ziel ist eine Beteiligung am eSport und Spielen in Ligen angedacht, also kompetetives Spielen. Auf freiwilliger Basis, hauptsächlich sind wir, alleine wegen der Nachfrage, ein Fun Clan. 
Ist übrigens nicht nur für Starcraft 2 so.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (10. Juni 2011)

wird es auch nen cs 1.6 server geben ???
dann bin ich dabei


----------



## .Mac (10. Juni 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> wird es auch nen cs 1.6 server geben ???
> dann bin ich dabei


 Kommt drauf an wie viele Leute einen woillen, möglich ist sowas.


----------



## Milchbubi (10. Juni 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Meinst wohl das dort noch ein "s" hinsollte also ...uns ganz...


 
Jop genau

Sry für die Erbsenzählerei, es is mir einfach nur so beim durchlesen aufgefallen

Milchbubi


----------



## DAEF13 (10. Juni 2011)

Schöne Idee, mal sehen wie viele mitmachen werden.
Lust auf nen Clan hätte ich ja grundsätzlich auch (sobald ich wieder ne Windowsmaschine hab), aber mich stört etwas ganz gewaltig - und nein ich will euch nicht niedermachen und respektiere eure Meinung:



Leandros schrieb:


> hauptsächlich sind wir, alleine wegen der Nachfrage, ein Fun Clan.


 Genau DAS wollte ich lesen, dann kann ich es besser Erklären.

Ihr wollt also ein "Fun"-Clan sein, schön.
Nun lest bitte mal eure Regeln durch. Ich find es schon sehr übel, dass man quasi wegen jeder Kleinigkeit (Abwesenheit - ich habe auch ein Reallife!) irgendjemanden anschreiben muss und Begründen soll warum ich mich lieber im richtigen Leben aufhalte als im Clan.
Sorry, aber das schreckt mich ganz gewaltig ab. Für mich grenzt das fast schon an Sklaverei - naja nicht so wirklich


----------



## Deutsche Eiche (10. Juni 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Schöne Idee, mal sehen wie viele mitmachen werden.
> Lust auf nen Clan hätte ich ja grundsätzlich auch (sobald ich wieder ne Windowsmaschine hab), aber mich stört etwas ganz gewaltig - und nein ich will euch nicht niedermachen und respektiere eure Meinung:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fun Clan kann man das nun wirklich nicht nennen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2011)

Naja Regeln müssen sein, nur Fun - Gamer werden da eher abgeschreckt. Irgnedwann werden dann sich Trainings und ähnliches folgen was Anwesenheit erfordert. Auch kenne ich es als Nichthardcore Member bei einigen Clans das man in der Zeit wo Training, Freundschaftsspiele or what ever erfolgen man draußen bleiben darf wenn nicht gerade ein 2. Server da ist.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Juni 2011)

Wir sind ein Funclan und kein Casualclan!
Wir wollen außerdem nicht, dass wir eine Halde von inaktiven Mitgliedern werden, sondern eine Spielergemeindschaft!


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wir sind ein Funclan und kein Casualclan!
> Wir wollen außerdem nicht, dass wir eine Halde von inaktiven Mitgliedern werden, sondern eine Spielergemeindschaft!


Thats it. Wir haben nicht vor, ein Clan mit 1000 Membern zu werden, wovon sich nur ca. 200 Aktiv irgendwie zeigen, ca. 400 nur unseren Tag tragen und die restlichen Inaktiv sind. Alleine die ausführliche Bewerbung soll da etwas "abschrecken". Außerdem wird viel Energie ins Management gesteckt, diese soll nicht verschwendet werden. 



> Naja Regeln müssen sein, nur Fun - Gamer werden da eher abgeschreckt.  Irgnedwann werden dann sich Trainings und ähnliches folgen was  Anwesenheit erfordert. Auch kenne ich es als Nichthardcore Member bei  einigen Clans das man in der Zeit wo Training, Freundschaftsspiele or  what ever erfolgen man draußen bleiben darf wenn nicht gerade ein 2.  Server da ist.


Trainings oder ähnliches wird für Fun Spieler nicht veranstaltet, wer allerdings Aktiv im eSport / Ligen mitspielen möchte, für den wird soetwas Pflicht werden.



> Nun lest bitte mal eure Regeln durch. Ich find es schon sehr übel, dass  man quasi wegen jeder Kleinigkeit (Abwesenheit - ich habe auch ein  Reallife!) irgendjemanden anschreiben muss und Begründen soll warum ich  mich lieber im richtigen Leben aufhalte als im Clan.


Solche art von Regeln, vorallem mit der Abwesenheit, findest du bei ca. 70% aller Clans. Du musst dich nicht für jede kleinigkeit abmelden. Wenn du allerdings mehrere Wochen nicht Aktiv bist, musst du das anmelden bzw uns bescheid sagen. Wenn es nicht geschieht, fliegst du nach 1 Woche inaktivität. Aber das ist nur alleine aus dem Grund, das wir nicht von 1000 Membern 600 Inaktive haben wollen.

Bei weiteren Fragen, einfach raus damit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2011)

> Trainings oder ähnliches wird für Fun Spieler nicht veranstaltet, wer allerdings Aktiv im eSport / Ligen mitspielen möchte, für den wird soetwas Pflicht werden.


Das ist schon klar, nur ist der Server dann ja wohl gesperrt und die Frage wäre dann halt für die meisten Leute ob es eine Ausweichstelle gibt. Ich persönlich habe bzw hatte nie das Verlangen einen Clan Tag tragen zu wollen. Klar wollt ihr lieber 200 Aktive anstatt 2000 Schläfer oder Wochenendcamper. Faule Äpfel wird man immer finden, besonders bei der Forumaktivität ( spreche da aus Erfahrung ).


----------



## HAWX (10. Juni 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist schon klar, nur ist der Server dann ja wohl gesperrt und die Frage wäre dann halt für die meisten Leute ob es eine Ausweichstelle gibt. Ich persönlich habe bzw hatte nie das Verlangen einen Clan Tag tragen zu wollen. Klar wollt ihr lieber 200 Aktive anstatt 2000 Schläfer oder Wochenendcamper. Faule Äpfel wird man immer finden, besonders bei der Forumaktivität ( spreche da aus Erfahrung ).



Welcher Server sollte gesperrt sein? Wir haben zum Beispiel einen CSS-Public und einen War-Server.
Die Fun-Spieler können dann auf dem Public "ballern" und das Esport-Team geht auf den War-Server und in einen anderen TS-Channel, das ist ja kein Problem.


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar, nur ist der Server dann ja wohl gesperrt und die Frage wäre dann halt für die meisten Leute ob es eine Ausweichstelle gibt. Ich persönlich habe bzw hatte nie das Verlangen einen Clan Tag tragen zu wollen. Klar wollt ihr lieber 200 Aktive anstatt 2000 Schläfer oder Wochenendcamper. Faule Äpfel wird man immer finden, besonders bei der Forumaktivität ( spreche da aus Erfahrung ).


 
Wie HAWX schon sagt, haben wir 3 Source Server laufen. Ein Public, einen War (auf dem IMMER ein PW ist!) und einen TF2.


----------



## lord-elveon (10. Juni 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ihr wollt also ein "Fun"-Clan sein, schön.
> Nun lest bitte mal eure Regeln durch. Ich find es schon sehr übel, dass man quasi wegen jeder Kleinigkeit (Abwesenheit - ich habe auch ein Reallife!) irgendjemanden anschreiben muss und Begründen soll warum ich mich lieber im richtigen Leben aufhalte als im Clan.
> Sorry, aber das schreckt mich ganz gewaltig ab. Für mich grenzt das fast schon an Sklaverei - naja nicht so wirklich


Dito! Unter Fun verstehe ich die englische Übersetzung "Spaß", und das bedeutet für mich dass ich spiele kann wann _ich_ möchte und mich nicht entschuldigen muss, wenn ich nicht so oft spiele (oder lieber mit meinen Freunden im RL spiele). Das denke ich ist viel zu hart.



Leandros schrieb:


> Thats it. Wir haben nicht vor, ein Clan mit 1000 Membern zu werden, wovon sich nur ca. 200 Aktiv irgendwie zeigen, ca. 400 nur unseren Tag tragen und die restlichen Inaktiv sind. Alleine die ausführliche Bewerbung soll da etwas "abschrecken".


Also dann denke ich hab ich den Namen PCGHX-Clan falsch verstanden. Ich hatte gehofft, dass man sich das Tag rantut um sich als PCGHX-Forum-User zu identifizieren, evtl. an Turnieren teilnimmt und für die, die mehr machen wollen, eben das ganze "pro"-Zeug wie anzumeldende Abwesenheit etc. Das wäre nämlich genau das, was ich schon länger gerne hätte: eben mehr auf das PCGHX den Fokus legen, denn da häng ich viel häufiger rum.
BTW: das hätte ich in meine Bewerbung geschrieben: ein Clan bedeutet für mich Repräsentation und Identifikation - in diesem Falle mit der PCGHX-Community.



Leandros schrieb:


> Außerdem wird viel Energie ins Management gesteckt, diese soll nicht verschwendet werden.


Naja ich denke nicht, dass es einen großen Unterschied in der Hardware geben sollte ob ihr jetzt eine Seite/System für 1000 oder nur 200 erstellt. Die Kosten waren schon da, das einzige was aufgerüstet werden müsste wäre die Hardware.

Zum Abschluss: Könnte man nicht eine Zweiklassengemeinschaft in eurem Clan einbauen? Die einen, die den Clan wegen der PCGHX-Forum-Repräsentation benutzen wollen und die anderen weil sie einen Clan zum professionellen Zocken wollen. Das könnte dann ja irgendwie sich auch in den Tags unterscheiden.

mfg lord-elveon


----------



## totovo (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der PCGHX-Clan ist nun Offiziell!*

Cool!

Ich hab mich mal Registriert


----------



## KOF328 (10. Juni 2011)

Geselle mich auch dazu


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Welcher Server sollte gesperrt sein? Wir haben zum Beispiel einen CSS-Public und einen War-Server.
> Die Fun-Spieler können dann auf dem Public "ballern" und das Esport-Team geht auf den War-Server und in einen anderen TS-Channel, das ist ja kein Problem.


Damit ist die Frage ja geklärt, ich hatte halt schon andere Erfahrungen machen dürfen. CSS ist bisher an mir vorbei gerauscht. Ich werd mal schauen was sich da noch alles tummelt und mal schauen ob ich wieder Online zocke.


----------



## nulchking (10. Juni 2011)

Finde es auch ziemlich heftig was ihr da zum Teil für Regeln und Anforderungen stellt, Abwesenheitsabmeldung bei allem möglichem.
Wenn man mal nicht da ist, ist man nicht da. Da sollte man keinen Stress machen.

Und das ihr in der ESL spielen. sry da kann ich nur lachen.
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie gut ihr seit, aber ihr werdet bestimmt nicht bei Cup's oder Ligen irgendwas erreichen können, ist meine persönliche Meinung, und man sollte deshalb die Ziele auch nicht so hoch stecken weil sonst die Enttäuschung nur viel größer ist.

Schön ist aber zu sehen das manche echt arbeit und Geld in diese Idee reinstecken, da kann man nur  sagen


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Juni 2011)

/sign
Ich, ExX und ein paar andere tragen den Tag schon seit einem halben Jahr damit man uns als Member von PCGHX erkennt, als Team und Community und ich werde ihn auch nicht ablegen weil ich 1 Woche Inaktiv war...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2011)

nulchking schrieb:


> Finde es auch ziemlich heftig was ihr da zum Teil für Regeln und Anforderungen stellt, Abwesenheitsabmeldung bei allem möglichem.
> Wenn man mal nicht da ist, ist man nicht da. Da sollte man keinen Stress machen.
> 
> Und das ihr in der ESL spielen. sry da kann ich nur lachen.
> ...



Es geht mich zwar als aussen stehender nix an, aber der Weg ist Ziel. Auch werden hier sicherlich einige dabei sein die schon ihre Erfahrungen gesammelt haben und weiter geben können. Wenn man gewillt ist es ernsthafter zu betreiben warum sollte es nicht klappen?


----------



## nulchking (11. Juni 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es geht mich zwar als aussen stehender nix an, aber der Weg ist Ziel. Auch werden hier sicherlich einige dabei sein die schon ihre Erfahrungen gesammelt haben und weiter geben können. Wenn man gewillt ist es ernsthafter zu betreiben warum sollte es nicht klappen?


 
Weil man für sowas sein ganzes Leben opfern muss um was reißen zu können.
Merkt man z.B. bei SC2 die meisten Pro's tun nichts anderes als Laddergames zu machen
Ich kenne selber einen der spielt ein "bisschen" CS 1.6 und hat da echt viel reinstecken müssen um "soweit" zu kommen wir er war


----------



## HAWX (11. Juni 2011)

nulchking schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ihr in der ESL spielen. sry da kann ich nur lachen.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie gut ihr seit, aber ihr werdet bestimmt nicht bei Cup's oder Ligen irgendwas erreichen können, ist meine persönliche Meinung, und man sollte deshalb die Ziele auch nicht so hoch stecken weil sonst die Enttäuschung nur viel größer ist.



Wer hatt den gesagt das wir gleich die EPS anstreben? Stammkneipe bzw ESL gibt es Ligen die durchaus zu erreichen sind


----------



## Leandros (11. Juni 2011)

Ihr hättet vor mehreren Wochen bei dem erstellen der Regeln mitwirken können. Die Regeln wurden vom ganzen Clan aufgestellt und gewählt. 
Jetzt kritisiert nicht rum, die Regeln sind fest. Sind halt so, weil wir keinen Clan voller Inaktiver Member haben wollen. Außerdem, wo ist 1 mal in der Woche ins TS kommen o.Ä leben wegschmeißen?


----------



## nulchking (11. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Wer hatt den gesagt das wir gleich die EPS anstreben? Stammkneipe bzw ESL gibt es Ligen die durchaus zu erreichen sind


 
Ich rede auch nicht von EPS, selbst EAS oder sowas ist schwer genug


@Leandros:
Habe davon nichts mitbekommen, wie wäre es denn gewesen wenn ihr eine Umfrage zu den Regeln gestartet hättet?
Wäre viel demokratischer gewesen und nicht nur von einigen wenigen entschieden worden sonderm von der Basis...


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Juni 2011)

Hey Leandros,
ich bin wohl der letze der immer was zum kritiseren sucht,
aber ich finde es steht zuwenig PCGHX in der Front fuer einen Clan
von PCGHX.
mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ihr hättet vor mehreren Wochen bei dem erstellen der Regeln mitwirken können. Die Regeln wurden vom ganzen Clan aufgestellt und gewählt.
> Jetzt kritisiert nicht rum, die Regeln sind fest. Sind halt so, weil wir keinen Clan voller Inaktiver Member haben wollen. Außerdem, wo ist 1 mal in der Woche ins TS kommen o.Ä leben wegschmeißen? Sucht eh nur was zum kritisieren.


Die Regeln sind ja quasi in allen Clans gleich, habe die selber auch schon öfters verfasst. Ich gehörte ja selber eine längere Zeit einer Berufsgruppe an wo Freizeit eine Mangelware ist, und da überall Menschen sind kann man auch mit denen reden. Entweder es geht oder nicht, es sind ja nicht alle besseren Spieler nur " Arbeitslose ". So und nun halte ich die Füsse still


----------



## Hackman (11. Juni 2011)

Äh ich hätt jetzt auch mal ne Frage: wenn ich jetzt z.B. mal ne Stunde weg bin, also ne Wurschtsemmel holen beim Metzger um die Ecke, muß ich mich dann abmelden oder werd ich gleich geragebanned. Also vllt kann ich den Pc anlassen und im TS idlen dann während der zeit, ging das?


----------



## .Mac (11. Juni 2011)

Zum ersten will ich hier kurz mal klarstellen das wir der Kritik definitiv nicht verschlossen sind. 


nulchking schrieb:


> Habe davon nichts mitbekommen, wie wäre es denn gewesen wenn ihr eine Umfrage zu den Regeln gestartet hättet?
> Wäre viel demokratischer gewesen und nicht nur von einigen wenigen entschieden worden sonderm von der Basis...


 Von der Basis die nicht bereit ist 1 Std. für so eine Besprechung zu opfern? Das Thema hatten wir schon desöfteren, und es bringt nix wenn wir eine Umfrage im PCGHX Forum starten wo jeder Abstimmen kann (Hier ist das Risiko zu hoch dass das Ergebnis verfälscht wird und das jeder Ede vom Berg abstimmt obwohl er am Ende eh nicht in den Clan joined). Wir hatten nun 5 Wochen jede Woche eine Besprechung, und jeder durfte mitwirken und seinen Teil zum Clan beitragen, und es ist weiterhin natürlich erlaubt Kritik auszuüben, allerdings bitte ich euch erstmal den Sinn der Regel zu hinterfragen und euch in die Lage einer Clanleitung versetzt mit 40+ Membern.



nulchking schrieb:


> Ich rede auch nicht von EPS, selbst EAS oder sowas ist schwer genug.


Das ist uns definitiv bewusst, und wir sagen deswegen auch das es ein Fun-Clan ist, und falls sich gute Leute finden, dass wir dann Squads zum richtigen Gaming erstellen.

Und bzgl. der Inaktivität, es reicht ja schon nur mal kurz bescheid zu sagen das man mal nicht da ist für x Wochen, ich weiß nicht was daran so schlimm ist. Wenn man an die 40 Member im Clan hat braucht man eine ordentliche Organisation, und dazu gehört nun mal auch ein bisschen Engagement der Member, und bescheid zu sagen(1 Satz) das man mal nicht da ist, ist ja wohl das mindeste.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> aber ich finde es steht zuwenig PCGHX in der Front fuer einen Clan von PCGHX.
> mfg



Wie meinen?



Hackman schrieb:


> Äh ich hätt jetzt auch mal ne Frage: wenn ich  jetzt z.B. mal ne Stunde weg bin, also ne Wurschtsemmel holen beim  Metzger um die Ecke, muß ich mich dann abmelden oder werd ich gleich  geragebanned. Also vllt kann ich den Pc anlassen und im TS idlen dann  während der zeit, ging das?


 
Ich hoffe das ist Ironie. Natürlich nicht, es geht uns nur darum dass die Leute sich für Zeiträume von 2-x Wochen abmelden wenn sie inaktiv sind(Urlaub etc.), und nicht das ihr euch abmeldet wenn ihr auf den Pott geht.


----------



## nulchking (11. Juni 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> Von der Basis die nicht bereit ist 1 Std. für so eine Besprechung zu opfern? Das Thema hatten wir schon desöfteren, und es bringt nix wenn wir eine Umfrage im PCGHX Forum starten wo jeder Abstimmen kann (Hier ist das Risiko zu hoch dass das Ergebnis verfälscht wird und das jeder Ede vom Berg abstimmt obwohl er am Ende eh nicht in den Clan joined). Wir hatten nun 5 Wochen jede Woche eine Besprechung, und jeder durfte mitwirken und seinen Teil zum Clan beitragen.



Damit muss man dann rechnen, aber das Forum, worum es ja primär ging, hätte  dann mitwirken können.
Und ihr könnt den Leuten nicht verbieten ein PCGH oder PCGHX oder whatever vorm Namen zu tragen wie es z.B. in anderen Foren der Fall ist (HWluxx,....)


----------



## .Mac (11. Juni 2011)

nulchking schrieb:


> Damit muss man dann rechnen, aber das Forum, worum es ja primär ging, hätte  dann mitwirken können.
> Und ihr könnt den Leuten nicht verbieten ein PCGH oder PCGHX oder whatever vorm Namen zu tragen wie es z.B. in anderen Foren der Fall ist (HWluxx,....)


 Tuhen wir das? Wir wollen lediglich nicht das sich Leute als Member vom offiziellen PCGHX Clan ausgeben und dem Ruf des Clans schaden (Alles schon gesehen). 

Und *jeder* Benutzer des PCGHX Forum hatte die Möglichkeit über 5 Wochen in jeder Besprechung sich einzubringen und mitzuwirken, und wenn man nicht die Threads verfolgt hat man nunmal schlicht Pech gehabt, kann man anders nicht sagen, und 5 Wochen sind definitiv genug gewesen damit man es bemerkt dass dort etwas am brodeln ist (Es waren an sich eigtl. 8 Wochen wenn man den ersten Versuch mitzählt.).


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Juni 2011)

@Mac Das ist die Einstellung die mich trotzig macht 
Ich hatte den Tag vorm Clan, ich habe ihn nach dem Clan und werde ihn immer haben, und wenn mich jemand fragt dann sage ich im bin im PCGHX Clan, denn wir haben uns auch schon ohne euch zum spielen getroffen, auf Public Servern


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Mac Das ist die Einstellung die mich trotzig macht
> Ich hatte den Tag vorm Clan, ich habe ihn nach dem Clan und werde ihn immer haben, und wenn mich jemand fragt dann sage ich im bin im PCGHX Clan, denn wir haben uns auch schon ohne euch zum spielen getroffen, auf Public Servern


 Macht ja nix, ich komme aus 'nem Clan mit dem Tag [GM], wir hatten mir Generell Motors aber de facto nix zu tun, ähnlich ists hier ....


Gibt in Clan-Foren einsehbare member-Listen der offiziellen Mitglieder, und wer da nicht auftaucht der kann den tatsächlichen Clan nicht dadurch mit runterreissen indem er einfach den selben Tag hat, da wir ja über unsere Memberliste den Nachweis hätten dass du nix mit "uns" zu tun hast.


----------



## .Mac (11. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Mac Das ist die Einstellung die mich trotzig macht
> Ich hatte den Tag vorm Clan, ich habe ihn nach dem Clan und werde ihn immer haben, und wenn mich jemand fragt dann sage ich im bin im PCGHX Clan, denn wir haben uns auch schon ohne euch zum spielen getroffen, auf Public Servern


 
Im Endeffekt ist es auch recht egal, wenn du der Meinung bist du musst etwas im Namen tragen dann tu das, da können wir dich nicht dran hindern. Es geht uns nur um Schadensbegrenzung, denn wenn ein Außenstehender mit dem Clantag blödsinn baut auf irgendwelchen Servern, dann fällt sowas im Endeffekt auf uns zurück. Und so reagiert übrigens jeder Clan, sowas ist lediglich Selbstschutz, und wir können nur lieb darum bitten dass du mit dem Clantag keine Blödsinn baust oder das Projekt in die Kot ziehst.


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Mac Das ist die Einstellung die mich trotzig macht
> Ich hatte den Tag vorm Clan, ich habe ihn nach dem Clan und werde ihn immer haben, und wenn mich jemand fragt dann sage ich im bin im PCGHX Clan, denn wir haben uns auch schon ohne euch zum spielen getroffen, auf Public Servern


 wenn ich das so sehe, ist das doch Wurst ob ein Typ der ******* bau on ist! ist ja nicht so das es nur 100Leute gibt die das Spielen und da es keine Besitzrechte zum ClanTag gibt haste Pech! Ich kann behaupten das ich den auch schon mal hatte und damit hätte ich im Zweifel das Namensrecht. Also sei bitte ruhig das hier sinnvollere Dinge stehen und nicht son Mi**! Ich bedanke mich mal im voraus.


----------



## nulchking (11. Juni 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> wenn ich das so sehe, ist das doch Wurst ob ein Typ der ******* bau on ist! ist ja nicht so das es nur 100Leute gibt die das Spielen und da es keine Besitzrechte zum ClanTag gibt haste Pech! Ich kann behaupten das ich den auch schon mal hatte und damit hätte ich im Zweifel das Namensrecht. Also sei bitte ruhig das hier sinnvollere Dinge stehen und nicht son Mi**! Ich bedanke mich mal im voraus.


 
Ich versteh irgendwie keinen einzigen Satz von dem was du geschrieben hast...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2011)

Notfalls könnte man Form und Farbe vorgeben or what ever. Manche Aussagen gleichen  einem *****. Ich glaube ich weiß warum manche keine Ambitionen mehr haben. Ich finde es langsan zu blöd und werde nix mehr sagen


----------



## HAWX (11. Juni 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Die Regeln sind ja quasi in allen Clans gleich, habe die selber auch schon öfters verfasst. Ich gehörte ja selber eine längere Zeit einer Berufsgruppe an wo Freizeit eine Mangelware ist, und da überall Menschen sind kann man auch mit denen reden. Entweder es geht oder nicht, es sind ja nicht alle besseren Spieler nur " Arbeitslose ". So und nun halte ich die Füsse still



Da muss ich zustimmen. Die Regeln des PCGHX-Clans ähneln denen anderer Clans sehr. Ein bisschen Organisation gehört halt dazu, ansonsten kannst du dich auch einfach mit Kumpels treffen und zocken. Wenn es dir zu mühsam ist dich nach einer Woche inaktivität mit ein paar Wochen abzumelden, gehörst du einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe eines Clans.(Abwesenheitsbenachrichtigungen werden im JEDEM Clan gefordert)
Ein Clan bringt einfach einige Pflichten mit sich die man erfüllen muss.

Edit: In meinem Ex-Clan herschte sogar eine TS-Pflicht, sobald man online war musste man ins TS. Wenn man keine Lust auf reden oder Zocken bzw mit etwas Anderem beschäftigt war, musste man zumindest im AFK-Channel sein.


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juni 2011)

Man ist hier was los bei euch, mit Abwensendheitsmeldungen ist doch über all so Ich weiss garne warm sich die Leute deswegen aufregen...


----------



## HAWX (11. Juni 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:
			
		

> Man ist hier was los bei euch, mit Abwensendheitsmeldungen ist doch über all so Ich weiss garne warm sich die Leute deswegen aufregen...



Ich auch nicht


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Juni 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> wenn ich das so sehe, ist das doch Wurst ob ein Typ der ******* bau on ist! ist ja nicht so das es nur 100Leute gibt die das Spielen und da es keine Besitzrechte zum ClanTag gibt haste Pech! Ich kann behaupten das ich den auch schon mal hatte und damit hätte ich im Zweifel das Namensrecht. Also sei bitte ruhig das hier sinnvollere Dinge stehen und nicht son Mi**! Ich bedanke mich mal im voraus.


 1. Habe ich kein Ort verstanden
2. Warum sollte ich denn ******** mit _meinem_ Account bauen, und wenn wer sollte es mir verbieten?
3. Ich wollte nur gesaht haben, dass ihr auf der ESL keine Chance habt, und den "Funclan" gabs schon vorher...


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (12. Juni 2011)

würde gern bei treten ,bin auch ein zocker. bevor ich bei treten möchte ich wissen was alles gespielt wird sprich aktuell!


----------



## Leandros (12. Juni 2011)

Mortox schrieb:


> würde gern bei treten ,bin auch ein zocker. bevor ich bei treten möchte ich wissen was alles gespielt wird sprich aktuell!


 
Kannst du alles im Forum bei uns auf der Page, PCGHX-Clan.de - News


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (12. Juni 2011)

Kurze Frage.

Wie groß wollt Ihr eigentlich werden?

Ich sehe auf der HP beim Bewerbungsunterforum immer deinen Kommentar "Wir melden uns bei dir".
Und so wie ich das sehe, ist die auswahl die getroffen wird, sehr klein.

Daraus schliesse ich, das ihr auch net mehr als ca 20 Aktive Spieler sucht.
Könnt aber doch froh sein, das viele Leute sich Bewerben -> damit die Regeln Akzeptieren und das Forum der breiten Masse zeigen wollen.
Ihr könnt ja auch nicht aus einer Bewerbung herraus finden, ob ein Spieler misst auf denn Servern baut.
Ich würde mich schon freuen denn Clantag zu tragen, aber ohne bestätigung werde ich das aus Respekt nicht machen.

mfg


----------



## Clawhammer (12. Juni 2011)

Na da bin ich ja mal froh das die Domain in guten Händen gekommen ist, die Website sieht Klasse aus Ich hätte euch ja noch ein Jahr zappeln lassen können =P


----------



## HAWX (12. Juni 2011)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Frage.
> 
> Wie groß wollt Ihr eigentlich werden?
> 
> ...



Ich denke das liegt eher daran, dass man sich für jede Bewerbung und besonders für das Bewerbungsgespräch Zeit nehmen möchte. Deshalb gilt wohl auch die relativ lange Trial-Zeit.(Sind nur Vermutungen)


----------



## Leandros (12. Juni 2011)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage.
> 
> Wie groß wollt Ihr eigentlich werden?
> 
> ...


 
Wir wollen mit jedem Bewerber ein Gespräch halten, bisher haben sich halt nur die beiden angenommenen gemeldet.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (12. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wir wollen mit jedem Bewerber ein Gespräch halten, bisher haben sich halt nur die beiden angenommenen gemeldet.


 Wie gemeldet? 
Ich dachte man wird angeschrieben?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Juni 2011)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Wie gemeldet?
> Ich dachte man wird angeschrieben?


 
Zurücklehnen und Tee trinken ist nicht!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> 1. Habe ich kein Ort verstanden
> 2. Warum sollte ich denn ******** mit _meinem_ Account bauen, und wenn wer sollte es mir verbieten?
> 3. Ich wollte nur gesaht haben, dass ihr auf der ESL keine Chance habt, und den "Funclan" gabs schon vorher...


 Nun, bis man wirklich kompetative Squds zusammen hat dauerts nun mal 'ne Weile, dass man nicht aus dem Stand heraus (ohne groß was an Geld) direkt konkurrenzfähig zu grossen, professionellen Clans wie mTw, sK, MYM oder Mousesports wäre ist klar, uns gibts ja in der Form erst seit nicht mal 'ner Woche .... ausserdem bietet die ESL mehr als nur die Pro Series, das nur mal so am Rande ...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (12. Juni 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Zurücklehnen und Tee trinken ist nicht!


 Wieso? Wenn du auf die Homepage gehts, steht da immer sowas wie "Ok, registriert. Wir melden uns bei dir."

Das heist für mich, ich warte ab bis ihr euch meldet. Oder versteh ich das falsch?


----------



## Leandros (12. Juni 2011)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Wieso? Wenn du auf die Homepage gehts, steht da immer sowas wie "Ok, registriert. Wir melden uns bei dir."
> 
> Das heist für mich, ich warte ab bis ihr euch meldet. Oder versteh ich das falsch?


 
§1 der Regeln: Jedes Clanmitglied ist verpflichtet, sich über aktuelle Ereignisse und Geschehen die im Clan passieren selber zu informieren.


----------



## HAWX (12. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> §1 der Regeln: Jedes Clanmitglied ist verpflichtet, sich über aktuelle Ereignisse und Geschehen die im Clan passieren selber zu informieren.



Das stimmt zwar
Aber dann dürftest du es nicht so formulieren Leandros, da kann ich ihn gut verstehen!


----------



## Memphys (12. Juni 2011)

Unter "§2 Mitgliedschaft" ist beim 4. Punkt ein Fehler, "Trailmember" anstatt "Trialmember"


----------



## Leandros (12. Juni 2011)

Memphys schrieb:
			
		

> Unter "§2 Mitgliedschaft" ist beim 4. Punkt ein Fehler, "Trailmember" anstatt "Trialmember"



Danke.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> §1 der Regeln: Jedes Clanmitglied ist verpflichtet, sich über aktuelle Ereignisse und Geschehen die im Clan passieren selber zu informieren.


 Ich bin ja noch nichtmal ein Mitglied. 
Warum soll ich mich da schon an die Regeln halten.

Naja, ist jetzt auch net mehr so wild. Ziehe meine Bewerbung zurück. 

Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß und Erfolg.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2011)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja noch nichtmal ein Mitglied.
> Warum soll ich mich da schon an die Regeln halten.
> 
> Naja, ist jetzt auch net mehr so wild. Ziehe meine Bewerbung zurück.
> ...


 
Es hätte dich aber auch niemand aufgehalten wenn du dort im Forum jemand vom Team angeschrieben hättest oder im Forum direkt eine Frage gestellt hättest. Wie du siehst gibt es viele Wege nach Rom die man hätte nutzen können. Dein Kopf wäre definitiv dran geblieben, und das Team hätte bestimmt was gepinnt bezüglich der Anfragen von Membern.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. Juni 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es hätte dich aber auch niemand aufgehalten wenn du dort im Forum jemand vom Team angeschrieben hättest oder im Forum direkt eine Frage gestellt hättest. Wie du siehst gibt es viele Wege nach Rom die man hätte nutzen können. Dein Kopf wäre definitiv dran geblieben, und das Team hätte bestimmt was gepinnt bezüglich der Anfragen von Membern.


 Im Prinzip habe ich ja hier schon nachgefragt. hier


----------



## Sebastian1980 (13. Juni 2011)

jetzt hab ich doch aus neugierde mal cs source installiert und auf eurem public server ist absolut tote hose. wie sie sehen, sie sehen nix. schade.


----------



## Leandros (13. Juni 2011)

Alle Bewerber wurden Kontaktiert.


----------

